# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Rosuvastatinum , wysokie trojglicerydy

## pytanie

Witam,
NIedawno zrobilem badania krwi oraz moczu, wszystko jest w normie poza jednym.
Mam wysoki poziom trojglicerydów - 257(norma 50-150)  przy prawidlowym LDL i niskim HDL(dolna granica normy 35).
Wysokie trojglicerydy utrzymuja sie u mnie od jakiegos czasu jednak znaczaco spadly odkad regularnie cwicze z 488, wczesniej mialem rowniez wysoki cholesterolale spadl i jest w 'srodku normy'.
Lekarka u ktore bylem przepisała mi lek XXX w ilosci 10mg / dzien lek zawiera Rozuwastyne.
Poniewaz znalazlem wiele negatywnych opini na temat statyn mam pytanie czy sa one do konca bezpieczne, i czy rzeczywiscie powinienem je brac czy raczej kontynuowac zbijanie jego poziomu dieta i cwiczeniami?
Moze powinienem sie udac do innego lekarza w celu potwierdzenia diagnozy?

----------


## zacheusz112

Każdy na temat leków może mieć obiektywne opinie i również subiektywną ocenę.Przede wszystkim trzeba się kierować własną oceną na podstawie swoich doświadczeń z zażywaniem konkretnych leków.Działanie uboczne może występować lub nie,to zależy od tolerancji indywidualnej każdego organizmu na konkretny lek.Działania uboczne trzeba czasem traktować w ten sposób:czy pozytywne oddziaływanie leku przewyższa skutki uboczne?jeżeli tak,to lek trzeba zażywać.Oczywiście podwyższone wartości tych tłuszczy można korygować(zmniejszać)również przez odpowiednią dietę i ćwiczenia fizyczne(o ile można je zastosować).Leczenie jednak może potrwać o wiele dłużej i nie wiadomo czy odniesie pozytywny skutek,jeżeli zaburzony metabolizm występuje na podłożu genetycznym(czyli przez rodzinne przekazywanie tych zaburzeń, ze względu na uszkodzony gen).Złych opinii  na temat leku można znaleźć tak wiele,jak i dobrych.
Zapewne lekarz przepisał Panu Rosucard,jest to stosunkowo nowy lek,ale o dobrym działaniu(chodzi o obniżanie cholesterolu i trójglicerydów).Ze swojego doświadczenia mogę Panu dodać,że ja leki z tej grupy zażywam od wielu lat( w tym również Rosucard) ,nie doświadczyłem jednak z tego powodu skutków ubocznych,co nie znaczy że u innych też nie wystąpią.
Padnie pewnie pytanie,skoro są tak dobre dlaczego biorę je od lat?Ano dlatego, że mam zaburzony metabolizm,cukrzycę i nadciśnienie,a wszystko to sprzyja właśnie występowaniu większych wartości trójglicerydów i cholesterolu.Żeby ktoś nie pomyślał że staram się reklamować leki,dodam że zaczynając stosować te leki,trzeba pamiętać że chociaż obniżają one skutecznie te tłuszcze,to po przerwaniu kuracji tymi lekami może nastąpić coś w rodzaju efektu "jojo",tzn.poziom tych tłuszczy będzie wracał do poprzednich wartości,lub jeszcze większych.
Na koniec dodam że Pana wartości trójglicerydów nie są aż tak duże,i dobre zaangażowanie w wysiłek fizyczny przy odpowiedniej niskotłuszczowej diecie,powinno te wartości skutecznie zmniejszyć(ja miewałem ponad 800).Jeżeli nie,to tak jak pisałem powyżej.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

